# Finally Released: Mac OS X Lion



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Today Apple released their brand new operating system which they named 'Mac OS X Lion' which is version 10.7 of their operating system.

Apple announced their release of the new operating system less than a month ago, where they claim over 250 new features including 'Launchpad', Multi-Touch Gestures and Full Screen applications with a redesigned look and feel. Apple said they would release their system in July, but no specific date leaving many websites to 'guess' a date.

Along with the release of their operating system, Apple also made a surprise release of the new MacBook Air. Lion was first introduced at WWDC 2011 in San Francisco, along with iCloud and iOS due to release. Apple has also released today by surprise their brand new Mac Mini.

At the WWDC 2011, Apple said that instead of buying a disc for installing it's new operating system, it would be available ONLY from the Mac App Store which will take around the same time as a HD movie to download. Apple claimed, "this has never been done before."

Mac OS X is now available from the Mac App Store for $29.99


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

I really was impressed by the performance of the *Mac OS X Lion first of all *its compatible to most of the older applications thats really a nice thing which I didn't expect, I was too impressed by the price quoted fir the software too. Please share your experience too


----------

